# Ooch!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I bet this hurt!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Unreal. Hunting the hunters has it's disadvantages I think.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats what you get for crap shooting!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I couldn't believe they didn't shoot the guy that was being attacked on accident. When I watched that video a bunch of other ones popped up and I saw one with a lion attack that made me just about crap myself. Think for now I'll stick with shooting coyotes.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Was that the one where the dead cat crashes into the hunter!?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Was that the one where the dead cat crashes into the hunter!?


I remember that one! Got a little lion drool on his knee if I remember correctly! lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah he was lucky as a brain shot was all that was keeping him from getting a whole new look!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Was that the one where the dead cat crashes into the hunter!?


 Yup. that's the one I'm talking about.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It would be a rush for sure! You know you want to give it a go!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hunting one of them isn't that bad if you make agood shot. It;s when they are in the tall grass wounded that you have to worry. And for Gods sake get a shot gun.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats where they should be hunted, level terms!


----------

